# DIY touring bike kick stand or pole?



## duderino (May 26, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions for making a kick stand or pole to hold up a loaded touring bike? I've never had a bike without a kickstand before. I need to make something that holds a lot of weight because I will have a semi-big load.


----------



## DrewSTNY (May 26, 2017)

How about one of those collapsible hiking poles propped under the seat?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kayata-3FMOSSS015-B-Alpenstock-Straight-Shank-OPAL015-B-Black/49652481

I have beat the hell out of a pair of these:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/2PCS-Tre...luminum/602185638?variantFieldId=actual_color

hiking around and using them as semi-crutches. They seem to take a bit of weight well. My biggest complaint is that I messed up the locking mechanism and they don't collapse fully anymore. The next pair I get I will be looking for the lever-lock type and not the type that you have to turn to lock.

EDIT: Having the hiking pole would also serve dual purpose of being a kickstand and hiking pole.


----------



## Dunedrifter (May 26, 2017)

If you have the $, why not buy an actual kickstand? I don't think their too expensive; you can probably find a used one on Craigslist


----------



## duderino (May 26, 2017)

@DrewSTNY Thanks, I didn't think about using trekking poles before. Good idea. I might give one of those a shot.


Dunedrifter said:


> If you have the $, why not buy an actual kickstand? I don't think their too expensive; you can probably find a used one on Craigslist


I've already spent a lot of money on the bike and other gear. I'm trying not to spend much more. From what I've read, most typical kickstands can't handle the weight of a touring bike. I have seen collapsible pole versions online, but they are a little pricey, and I don't have time to wait for something to come in the mail. About a year ago, when I first started looking into touring, I saw a guide online about how to make a good one that doubled as a flag stand, but I haven't been able to find it again.


----------



## somn (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Luckydog752 (Jun 27, 2017)

A good stick from the forest works for not only a kickstand but good self defense against numerous bad things...always try to double purpose your items that you must have with you (as in using a stick for a weapon, kickstand, cane if needed, prying or digging tool, a joust, flag holder for being seen easier by traffic, pole for holding up shelter like a tarp... Many uses... Trekking poles collapse small but are not as reliable as a straight piece of aluminum from an old tent pole or a piece of hardwood...


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 27, 2017)

Have you thought about taking one from a junk bike? Or possible you could get one from a motor bike.


----------



## duderino (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I ended up using a trekking pole, and it worked pretty well. More suggestions are welcome though because they could be useful to others and I might try something different on my next trip.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jun 27, 2017)

Minor update -

I took some time to take my Walmart hiking poles apart and was able to fix the locking mechanism, so now they pretty much work like new!


----------

